# Rude Spider wakes Andy (close up pics)



## andyscott (Jan 10, 2009)

I finshed work at 6am Tuesday morning and was in bed asleep by 7am.

I was woken up around 10ish by something crawling around and over my face.
By the time I had woken up properly it had settled on my eyebrow.
I flicked it off and turned on the light to find this little critter crawling on my bed.

Ive always called them Badge Huntsmans,
Anyway I put it on a sheet of glass to get some pics of its underbelly (badge)
before letting it go in the garden where ist belongs 


Hope you enjoy having a close up look at this little cutie


----------



## mysnakesau (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow, looks like a face. Eeewww yuck you are very brave. I woulda screamed and flicked it way off my face. I don't like being mean to spiders but can't help my fear of them. Not sure I'd have the guts to take it outside. I'd have to call someone else in the deal with him.


----------



## shane14 (Jan 10, 2009)

argh!!!!!!!!! I would have pooped myself seeing as im petrified of spiders


----------



## Vixen (Jan 10, 2009)

What a cutey, and nice photos!


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 10, 2009)

lol
Im not 2 bad with spiders as long as i know what and where they are. not 2 keen on having them on my face tho!


----------



## Snakebuster (Jan 10, 2009)

Did you scream?


----------



## andyscott (Jan 10, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> What a cutey, and nice photos!


 

Yeah it is a nice looking spider Vixen.
This type is the slowest moving and most placid of the Huntsman family.





> SnakebusterDid you scream?


 
LMAO, no Spiders dont bother me.
On the other hand, put in a paddock with cows and you will see me turn into a wimp real fast.
I hate COWS.


----------



## Mavrick (Jan 10, 2009)

You know it's almost like they _know _that we're going to go to sleep and that we'd just love to be crawled on. If I see a bug in my room, 90% of the time I will be woken up by it crawling up my leg or on my face. That huntsman has beautiful markings, at least it wasn't something potentially deadly!


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Jan 10, 2009)

Awwwwww it's so adorable!


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Jan 10, 2009)

thats a purty spider but i don't think i want that on my face


----------



## saratoga (Jan 10, 2009)

I think Badge Huntsmans can give you quite a nasty bite!......vomiting, irregular pulse, intense pain etc!


----------



## andyscott (Jan 10, 2009)

saratoga said:


> I think Badge Huntsmans can give you quite a nasty bite!......vomiting, irregular pulse, intense pain etc!


 

LMAO, thats good to know :shock:.
Next time I wont pick it up to take outside.


----------



## Sel (Jan 10, 2009)

ewww that was on ur face???
Id have nightmares


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 10, 2009)

andyscott said:


> LMAO, no Spiders dont bother me.
> On the other hand, put in a paddock with cows and you will see me turn into a wimp real fast.
> I hate COWS.




R u serious!!!  OMG 
i once had this massive bull come up to me in the middle of a paddock and lick my hand! they r total softies!!


----------



## edgewing (Jan 10, 2009)

Have a look here, they shouldn't cause you any problems

http://museumvictoria.com.au/spiders/detail.aspx?pid=0


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 10, 2009)

wouldn't want it biting part of my face though, and what if it went in your mouth. don't mind spiders, ut will only hold them If I take it from som1, like there holdig it and i crawls onto me, or som1 else picks it up and puts it down and tells meto do the same. unless it's a dady longlegs or i'm taking it outside in a cu with paper under it. you sure are gutsy


Will


----------



## andyscott (Jan 10, 2009)

misssullivan said:


> R u serious!!!  OMG
> i once had this massive bull come up to me in the middle of a paddock and lick my hand! they r total softies!!


 

Yes Im serious, I do a lot of fishing (walking through paddocks).
Ive been charged more times than I can count.

Cows make me very nervious


----------



## missjohno86 (Jan 10, 2009)

What a great looking spider, love the underbelly colors


----------



## BlindSnake (Jan 10, 2009)

Sounds like you need a TOOKIE 2000.

I snapped this one a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## paleoherp (Jan 10, 2009)

Don't worry andyscott I have woken up with much worse things than that on my face in the morning :shock: Lol.
Cool pics mate he is quite a robust little fella ain't he.


----------



## paleoherp (Jan 10, 2009)

PS love the Avatar mate


----------



## paleoherp (Jan 10, 2009)

Actually now that I've had a better look at the pics it's a female isn't it?


----------



## joannef (Jan 10, 2009)

Beautiful shots Andy. I haven't seen a badge huntsman before, or maybe I just haven't looked underneath my huntsman visitors (huntsmen?). They are usually completely uncooperative about hopping into the tupperware to be transported outside, so I don't get much of a look. Stern admonitions that 'this is for your own good!' don't seem to cut much ice and they'd rather hide behind the breadboard.


----------



## hozy6 (Jan 10, 2009)

id take a huntsman on my face then sharing a tent with an unwilling red belly black snake lol last time i take a nap in the middle of the day when the tent was open nearly crapped myself when i saw its head lol


----------



## hozy6 (Jan 10, 2009)

great pics by the way andy


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice pics andy, but I doubt I'd have gotten a chance to take pics once I flicked it off and saw THAT......... I'd have just FAINTED on the spot!!!!! LOL

Lovely looking little guy though! Although... forget the badge markings..... get a load of those fangs!!! (swoon)


----------



## andyscott (Jan 11, 2009)

(QUOTE=paleoherp;1347072]Actually now that I've had a better look at the pics it's a female isn't it?[/quote]



Yeah mate its a female, If I woke up with a male on my face id be disturbed :shock:

Thanks all for the comments on the pics, I cant wait to get a macro lens to improve on the detail.



> DipcdameNice pics andy, but I doubt I'd have gotten a chance to take pics once I flicked it off and saw THAT......... I'd have just FAINTED on the spot!!!!! LOL
> 
> Lovely looking little guy though! Although... forget the badge markings..... get a load of those fangs!!! (swoon)


 
Yeah Dipcdame, she did have a nice set of fangs on her.


----------



## andyscott (Jan 11, 2009)

BlindSnake said:


> Sounds like you need a TOOKIE 2000.
> 
> I snapped this one a couple of weeks ago.


 

Whats a tookie 2000?
Is it some sort of lens? :?


----------



## shadowsabre (Jan 11, 2009)

tookie 2000 is her sugar glider spider killer


----------



## itbites (Jan 11, 2009)

lol as I said before EWWWW 

they are great pics though...


----------



## andyscott (Jan 11, 2009)

shadowsabre said:


> tookie 2000 is her sugar glider spider killer


 

LMAO, yes I remember now.
I saw the clip she posted a few weeks ago.


----------



## aliveandkicking (Jan 11, 2009)

I'd have introduced to good ol' Mr. Boot!


----------



## Tanzen (Jan 11, 2009)

saratoga said:


> I think Badge Huntsmans can give you quite a nasty bite!......vomiting, irregular pulse, intense pain etc!



quite right Saratoga! an old spider book of mine said that of 25species of Australian Badge huntsman only 2 are considered dangerous.


----------



## SNAKEBOY33 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ahhh one of those bit me on the toe while i was asleep in my bed in about 1987 i had an allergic reaction and spent 10 days in bundaberg hospital. Not so keen on spiders ever since.


----------



## andyscott (Jan 11, 2009)

SNAKEBOY33 said:


> Ahhh one of those bit me on the toe while i was asleep in my bed in about 1987 i had an allergic reaction and spent 10 days in bundaberg hospital. Not so keen on spiders ever since.


 
And here I was picking it up and taking it outside.
Always thought they were harmless :shock:


----------



## kakariki (Jan 11, 2009)

andyscott said:


> LMAO, no Spiders dont bother me.
> On the other hand, put in a paddock with cows and you will see me turn into a wimp real fast.
> I hate COWS.




Cows are lovely Andy. They can't fall on your in the middle of the night! lol, I was hoping for a close up of the spider ON your face. Now that would have been a good shot...


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 11, 2009)

aliveandkicking said:


> i'd have introduced to good ol' mr. Boot!



why??????


----------



## LauraM (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeh i dont mind spiders, good to see people take them outside ...
i probly woulda just slapped my face and not have a second thought bout it then have a squashed spider (ergghh) and a hand print on my face ...


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey andy it only wanted a cuddle, what was its name? Kristy perhaps.....................................haha


----------



## andyscott (Jan 11, 2009)

cracksinthepitch said:


> Hey andy it only wanted a cuddle, what was its name? Kristy perhaps.....................................haha


 

LMAO, I refuse to answer that due to the fact she WILL read it


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 11, 2009)

that, a beautiful huntsman, but 
Any huntsmans that wonder into my place will inevitably end up in my coffee table.
With the ackie's

If you like i'll put up a little vid of them at work.


----------



## andyscott (Jan 11, 2009)

TWENTY B said:


> that, a beautiful huntsman, but
> Any huntsmans that wonder into my place will inevitably end up in my coffee table.
> With the ackie's
> 
> If you like i'll put up a little vid of them at work.


 

Go for it. post ya vid 

I would have given it to my Frillies but I have so many woodies ATM, I let it go.


----------



## Danni (Jan 11, 2009)

i saved a huge huntsman the other day, my daughter asked me where i was going with it. "Im taking it outside, where it belongs" .
Now she thinks everything should be saved from the can of mortein including an icky cockroach, she was quite surprised when i killed it <shivers>


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 11, 2009)

EEEEKKK spider i can feel it on my skin get it off!!!!! I'm squirmish around all creepy crawlies ewww *shivers* I hate them but the luv me. We have a terrible relationship


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 12, 2009)

okies, here are a few vids of my ackies at work, 
introducing stumpy and digga, they are 11 months old in the spider vid.
Thier birthday is in 5 weeks, might be pinkie mouse birthday cake

.................................................. .............
vid 1 ackies vs dusted crickets
they were so little then, 
[video=youtube;Emvb0Hct0Z4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Emvb0Hct0Z4&feature=related[/video]

vid 2 ackies vs moth
found this moth on my cloths line eating my fav shirt, big mistake
[video=youtube;0qjSqLFqNSc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qjSqLFqNSc[/video]

[video=youtube;Emvb0Hct0Z4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Emvb0Hct0Z4&feature=related[/video]

vid 3, how long could a spider live in my coffe table??? you'll see:lol:
[video=youtube;SpEb7yocPT4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpEb7yocPT4&feature=channel_page[/video]
Angus is mums cat, he loves to look at the ackies, he dreams of eating them.
see how much he likes to play with my goulds when i get them.. lol 
he never goes outside, isn't brave enough to play with the staffy


----------



## itbites (Jan 12, 2009)

andyscott said:


> LMAO, I refuse to answer that due to the fact she WILL read it


 
Good call hun 

Only resemblance I have with that spider...
I too can be mildly venomous *when provoked* :twisted:


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jan 14, 2009)

poke poke with a stick


----------



## andyscott (Feb 14, 2009)

TWENTY B said:


> okies, here are a few vids of my ackies at work,
> introducing stumpy and digga, they are 11 months old in the spider vid.
> Thier birthday is in 5 weeks, might be pinkie mouse birthday cake
> 
> ...


----------

